# House Move



## cebeling (Mar 6, 2008)

I've been playing around the past couple nights with the Fuji Q3 HVLP gun on a couple doors I pulled from the kitchen. Thickness definitely has a huge factor on how well the paint atomizes coming out of the gun. I've been using the viscosity cup (I'm not sure what it's officially called) and comparing that to the manual to try and get close. It seems the wetter the mix the better to prevent any orange peel effect. Right now I'm using a #4 needle and that seems to be adequate. After a coat of primer and a coat of paint you can start to see what the finished product will look like. I think it'll be very nice. 

We closed on our loan this afternoon - it's offically go time.


----------

